# Monthly food boxes



## Grant Irvine (Jun 28, 2017)

Thank you for taking the time to read this...

I've recently been diagnosed with type 2 diabetes and told to cut down on my sugar/carb intake. I know the general opinion on here is to stay away from products marked diabetic but I have a sweet tooth so do buy some stuff. 
I've always been part of Gusto delivery boxes which I've loved but am finding they're quite high sugar products. 
Does anyone know of a company that does diabetic or low sugar boxes delivered on a weekly or monthly basis?
Thanks again

G


----------



## Copepod (Jun 28, 2017)

Welcome to the forum Grant Irvine.
I've never used any food box deliveries, as the combination of living alone and very irregular work patterns at home and elsewhere would mean too much waste.
I think that veg box schemes such as Riverford Farm (I think that's what it's called) might be suitable.


----------



## grovesy (Jun 28, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi Grant and a warm welcome to our friendly supportive forum.


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jul 5, 2017)

Hello to you Grant.

Maybe you could contact a dietician at your local hospital.


----------

